# The Five Tibetan rites



## Anne (Aug 29, 2013)

Has anyone tried these with good results??  I tried them years ago, and tho they seemed 'silly', I think they'd be benificial just for the stretching alone.

They were a bit difficult at first, but got easier after doing them a few times.

http://www.naturalnews.com/041813_transform_life_ancient_practice_youthing.html


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 29, 2013)

Never tried these, but was aware of their existence. I've always been a Qigong and Taijiquan practitioner, somewhat related yet quite different disciplines.

They look like a nice mix of yoga, pilates and calisthenics - are you thinking about starting up again?


----------



## Anne (Aug 29, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Never tried these, but was aware of their existence. I've always been a Qigong and Taijiquan practitioner, somewhat related yet quite different disciplines.
> 
> They look like a nice mix of yoga, pilates and calisthenics - are you thinking about starting up again?



Yes I am, Phil.  Guess it can't hurt, and it just felt like I got better results with these than the usual exercises.  More disciplined, I guess,  not just repeated movements that didn't seem to do much.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 29, 2013)

Anne said:


> Yes I am, Phil.  Guess it can't hurt, and it just felt like I got better results with these than the usual exercises.  More disciplined, I guess,  not just repeated movements that didn't seem to do much.



Excellent. Just be careful with that first one - that sounds a bit dangerous. Spinning until you fall down is all right when you're a kid, but at our age it could mean broken hips. 

But the more conventional yogic moves - they look fine, as long as you flow into them slowly and don't push too hard. The thing is, with exercises like this you have to adopt the Eastern mindset as well - slow and easy, patient, not like the Western view of push, push, push until you drop.


----------



## Anne (Aug 29, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Excellent. Just be careful with that first one - that sounds a bit dangerous. Spinning until you fall down is all right when you're a kid, but at our age it could mean broken hips.
> 
> But the more conventional yogic moves - they look fine, as long as you flow into them slowly and don't push too hard. The thing is, with exercises like this you have to adopt the Eastern mindset as well - slow and easy, patient, not like the Western view of push, push, push until you drop.




That's part of what I hated about most 'exercise' programs.  You're supposed to push yourself like crazy, and I honestly never saw a lot of good results; except maybe more energy.     Most of them are so boring I'd end up dropping the whole thing, anyway.   

I don't really get what the spinning does, but I go into it slowly, and make sure I'm by a bed or something soft.    It does feel good, however...............
Taking things slowly; concentrating on what you're doing is best, I think.


----------

